
A good tool for technical documentation? - playing_colours
Now we use google docs for writing design docs, technical specifications. A doc is shared with several participants who can write &#x2F; comment. I think there must be a better solutions to write and store documents (ideally, with markdown support)  with a decent discussion &#x2F; comments functionality. It can be a SaaS, but ideally something open sourced you can deploy.
======
docsapp_io
We recently launch Documentation Hub for Your Developers product
[https://www.docsapp.io/](https://www.docsapp.io/)

* Overview of your documentation hub in single place.

* Support multiple versions of documentations.

* Full text search capability built right in to your documentation hub.

* and more...

You can see demo available here
[https://demo.docsapp.io/](https://demo.docsapp.io/)

Any feedback let me know.

------
brianjking
I write all my documentation in either Confluence, MkDocs (Markdown) or Sphinx
(Markdown & reStructuredText).

[http://www.mkdocs.org/](http://www.mkdocs.org/) [http://www.sphinx-
doc.org/en/stable/index.html](http://www.sphinx-doc.org/en/stable/index.html)

Both MkDocs and Sphinx can deploy to ReadTheDocs.org which is very nice,
especially when using Sphinx since it allows for PDF and ePUB downloads of the
documentation as it's versioned.

